# Pirate



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

there's soo much you can do for a pirate...
dont know wear to begin

I'll think of some stuff to post

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Well here are a couple suggestions, not sure if this is what you are thinking. You could take any ordinary white cotton dress shirt (which can be dyed if you want a certain color) but you can add material to the sleeves to make them real blousy. Also for a vest you might check the fabric stores, I've just seen felt that looks like leathery suede. they also have other felt with nice black coloring going through it so it doesn't look like that cheap felt we are all use to seeing (the felt comes in a variety of rich colors, so you can have a more subdued vest). Look for a large, wide leather belt at your local thrift shop. You can also make some boots from black/brown vinyl (these can be just a "sheath" that fits over your calf and down over your own black or brown shoes). For pants I would go to the thrift store and by some type of cotton pants in brown, dark grey or black that may be tucked into the boots. I would definitley use some brown shoe polish on the clothes to make them look rather dirty and grundgy. Tatoos (fake) are good if you don't have the real deal, earrings, scarf, leather strapping around wrists etc.. Just some suggestions, I haven't done the pirate thing yet.


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

*bump*

Im going as a pirate wench..anymore pirate ideas out there? What about jewelry?


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

How about some big hoop earrings...or you could do a black choker or just a scarf tied around your neck. I do not think you would need much more than that for jewelry....I like the pirate idea...I may have to go and see what I can find at the fabric store. I am not much into sewing though. If you were to wear a dress high black boots would be a must...


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks molly  Yeah I need to get the boots for sure! Im thinking of tying my hair in a red ribbon to match the costume. The chocker will top it off..I probably have something I can use.


----------



## scaredstiff (Oct 14, 2005)

Our family is going as pirates this year too! We've got cheap caps/bandannas and a big Captain's hat. 

We are planning either striped shirts ( I'm probably going with a frilly blouse) and stir-up(sp) pants with boots. Large belts and various plastic swords( I think we have a toy classic pirate pistol in a box somewhere) and a huge treasure chest to use to store the treats or for a scare.

I didn't think much about jewelry or an eye patch or even make-up. Any more ideas?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't forget the gold tooth! 

http://www.deadmentellnotales.com/locker.shtml

Best pirate (IMO) site around - chock full of stuff to spend your hard-won booty on! We bought the gold tooth for my husband.


----------

